# Glue Pipe to Bulkhead?



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

May be a dumb question,,,
Should the overflow and return pipes inside a built-in overflow be glued into their bulkheads or can they be just press fitted? The fittings on the outside/underside of the tank would be glued to the bulkheads creating the seal. Right?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Nothing should be Pressed, IT WILL LEAK, Might not right away, But it will.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm refering to inside the tank. I don't see how it would make any dicference
if the pipes are glued or not. You should be able to remove the pipe and the bulkhead should remain leak free.

Edit: Did some youtube'n and see that the pipes remain unglued for maintenance etc.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Inside the tank I wouldnt. WHere is it going to leak right.

Sorry i miss understood you.


----------

